# BEWARE? MOREL ELATE LE 3 WAY



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Please be aware that the photo in this auction is my photo! I did not authorize the use of the photo and the item is listed as new, this item is not new! The person may have just used my photo but I wanted everyone to know.

Morel Elate Limited Edition 6" System speakers 3-Way - eBay (item 150469561181 end time Aug-18-10 11:03:38 PDT)


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

You can click "Report Item" below the seller info


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Already did it.



BigAl205 said:


> You can click "Report Item" below the seller info


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Item location:	Tel Aviv, default, Israel

MustEilik Camlbutt didn't buy them from you ?


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

elad23532456873-789 is that j00?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

rommelrommel said:


> elad23532456873-789 is that j00?


I saw the location & that's the first person that came to mind.


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

I messaged him the following ages ago when I was originally interested:

Dear edgar_agaev,

Still no pictures provided. I am guessing you do not really have this item for sale or any pictures that are your own and have instead found pictures on a car audio forum and used them to advertise something you do not have.


- mattykhz

and got the following reply:

Dear mattykhz,

You're right


- edgar_agaev


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Think they must frequent these forums to get items for sale and tipped that they have been rumbled.

Pictures change all the time as it seems so does the seller name:



Morel Elate Limited Edition 6" 3-Way 
Item Id: 120570144630 
End time: 14-Jun-10 07:58:16 BST 
Seller: 
edgar_agaev (51) 
100.0% Positive Feedback 
Member since 23-Feb-08 in Israel 
Location: merkaz, Israel 

Listing Status: This message was sent while the listing was active.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

MattyKHZ said:


> I messaged him the following ages ago when I was originally interested:
> 
> Dear edgar_agaev,
> 
> ...



Atleast he was honest with you!


----------

